# canon t3i question?



## JordanD (Dec 15, 2012)

hey if im using digital zoom in manual mode can i take a photo in digital zoom so it acts like a zoom or is it only for video?


----------



## jimmyjamjar10101 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm not 100% certain, but I pretty sure you cannot use digital zoom for stills.  You could take an image, crop, then resize your image though.  That would produce similar results.


----------



## John27 (Dec 16, 2012)

What are you referring to as digital zoom?  The t3i has no digital zoom that I am aware of.  Remember digital zoom is just cropping, you can do that in post.  If you are referring to zooming in while doing a live view shoot, yes you can do that, but it's not a zoom, the image will not be 'zoomed in' when shot.  That is a feature for checking focus.  For example, if you are shooting a portrait you might zoom in to the leading eye of the subject, and manually focus to make that leading eye razor sharp, producing a desirable focus results perhaps more accurately than a T3i can provide automatically.  When you take the image though, it'll be of the entire subject, not just the eye.


----------



## JordanD (Dec 16, 2012)

got it


----------



## Railphotog (Dec 16, 2012)

The T3i can indeed use digital zoom, but only in movie mode and when the image size is set to 1920 x 1080 (full HD).  Says so on page 152 of my manual any way.


----------

